# Critique my show wether please!



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

This is one of my show wethers and he weighs 50 and he has to be at least 70 by beginning of August!

















This is my other and he weighs 50 also and same rules apply.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Okay so I have positive and negative traits that I immediately pick up. 

Good:
Big boned
Decent muscle
Elegant neck

Negative:
Weak in pasterns (just slightly) 
Breaks in his back behind his shoulders
Weak top line
Higher hip than wither
Over conditioned 

Ways you could help improve upon him:
Feed with raised feeder to increase muscle
Regulate feed for growth but not to get fat
Walk/run often to improve muscle definition 
You can try wrapping his pasterns in vet wrap, and then duct tape as a support for a week or two before a show- it'll strengthen them up and very well can improve their overall appearance. 

Overall he's a nice little wether with good bone, and potential for great muscling. 

Ps, I very much like your stand!


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Okay so I have positive and negative traits that I immediately pick up.
> 
> Good:
> Big boned
> ...


Thanks so much bad also the last picture is a different show wether. Also these pics were taken a few weeks back and since then I have raised their feeders so they stand on their back legs when feeding, I have increased feed, and they go for walks/runs every other day! So thanks! Also could you critique the last picture, sorry its not very good he wouldn't let me get a pic of him!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

You're very welcome! Sounds like you're doing really well 

From what I can see, he has a strong top when on the brace an a very eye appealing hip. Nicely muscled hip. Unfortunately that's about all the critique I can give on him, because that's all I can see lol!


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks so much though!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with the above comment except, to strengthen pasterns I would give a loose mineral free choice and if it really bothers you then give Bose shot. I've never heard of wrapping the pasterns before. I don't think they're a huge fault though.

I agree with HamiltonBoers critque. I think some walk then sprint exercise would help this guy. Do you by chance have a round pen and RC car? They work for running some wethers. My doe stomped one in front if the wethers so now that is what they do but before that they would run really run from it. Its like a track dog without nipping!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

LOL love the RC idea! 


Wrapping pasterns is something a lot of abga people do to help strengthen pasterns.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Somebody told me that once. Ad long as you dont have a fearless bottle baby it works. It makes sense! But how do you keep it on? My goats would not take it well at all.


----------

